# Making the budget facade...



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

So guys, my last project i need to plan out is my clown facade.

So far I have a sign planned. Just a piece of cardboard or a Styrofoam board
cut out with the words "enter here" (Yeah, i know its simple but i want to point out directions XD ) so after that, im gonna have a clown head on top of the sign (12" head)

I don't want to make it look like crap, so im wondering, what else will make it good?

I'd like it to kinda have glowing letters, (maybe with glow sticks.) but im guessing it may not give off a lot of light. Although, i did see this video of how to brighten glow sticks by microwaving for 5-10 seconds only( link: Make Your Glow Stick SUPER BRIGHT!!! - Video )

Anyways, as stated above, what else will make a good facade? And, is there 
any other ways of lighting the letters?

Remember this is a clown theme. THANKS GUYS!!!! :jol::xbones:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

make the sign like a big shallow box with the lettering cut out of the front piece, paint the inside of the back board with nice bright flourescent color, and have a blacklight tube in the bottom below the lettering. As an added kick, if you use several colors of florescent paint inside like lots of dots run together, the color pattern will shift as people walk past it. If you don't have the blacklight tube, just wind a string of Christmas lights around the inside of the box; won't be as spectacular but it'll still be lit.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

If you want it to last, I suggest wood, or at least the foam. Cardboard will just fall apart in the rain and the sign won't last. As for the lighting, I sugguest what Revenant said, just use a strand of X-mas lights (can pick them up CHEAP this time of year.)
Good luck!
.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Another idea would be to use electroluminescent wire....It's small, flexible, and can run off of batteries... You can see it here (but may be able to get it cheaper else where).


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

meh. Im failing right now =P

Design is good, letters cut out well, but has problems standing up. I added 1 piece of PVC on each end to support it. That seems to be working for now. Although, if it gets moved, again the facade will fall/sag down
The glow stick wont do the trick. it way to weak

Xmas lights are next, but hopefully the facade can take the weight.

Any suggestions?


----------

